# Excellent Free pattern site



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/kategori_oversikt.php

Look under patterns and ALL patterns, then there are numerous books to go into and look at all of the patterns. VERY modern and up to date vogue!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

This is my favorite site. It perhaps isn't quite so easy to navigate as some other sites but they do have a vast array of patterns. Some, regretably, aren't available in English, but there are loads that are.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Just put it on my favorites. Thanks!


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

If you want a pattern - I have a pop up that asks if I want it translated and it will do it for me... Let me know


Joy Marshall said:


> This is my favorite site. It perhaps isn't quite so easy to navigate as some other sites but they do have a vast array of patterns. Some, regretably, aren't available in English, but there are loads that are.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

ginamarie12345 said:


> If you want a pattern - I have a pop up that asks if I want it translated and it will do it for me... Let me know
> 
> 
> Joy Marshall said:
> ...


One thing I find frustrating is I can't find a catagory that will take me to pullovers. I have tried "sweaters" and "jerseys" but none come up.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

look here...
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/search.php



Joy Marshall said:


> ginamarie12345 said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a pattern - I have a pop up that asks if I want it translated and it will do it for me... Let me know
> ...


----------



## gwr24 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have knit quite a few of their patterns and they even offer advise if you run into a problem with the pattern. The patterns are very stylish and en vogue, as Ginamarie stated. Great company!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you. Don't Dropps patterns have a special look?

Pzoe


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

oh this is a great site ty!


----------



## librarylover (Apr 19, 2012)

ginamarie12345 said:


> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/kategori_oversikt.php
> 
> Look under patterns and ALL patterns, then there are numerous books to go into and look at all of the patterns. VERY modern and up to date vogue!


Hi Gina. A resounding thank you for that fabulous link! Patterns for a lifetime. You are right, an "up to date vogue." Have to run. Must click on again!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Does any body know Email address for Drops garn studio.There was a pattern that I liked and I tried to print it but it failed but i did manage to get a picture Thanks


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Your right this is a great site for free patterns... I love to get lost in there...


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Has anyone figured out the answer to my original question?
I have used this site for years but have yet to figure this out: How can I get directly to a pullover site? I have tried looking for the category under "pullovers", "sweaters", and "jerseys" and can't find them. There are upteem categories but I can't find one using any of those particular words.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Great patterns but if you are not a seasoned knitter,the instructions are hard to follow with very little details.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Love the Garnstudio patterns and website... it is just fun to look sometimes.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

1 of my fav sites. have made man's sweater from here. terrific instructions (were in english). very classy

also, the lady that turned me on to DROPS lives in Finland where they knit almost everything (as she says, not 2 show off but 2 keep WARM)



ginamarie12345 said:


> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/kategori_oversikt.php
> 
> Look under patterns and ALL patterns, then there are numerous books to go into and look at all of the patterns. VERY modern and up to date vogue!


----------



## Dorie21 (Mar 12, 2012)

gina thank you for sharing this site...i just got a pattern from it but it was almost overwhelming i could look at this site for hours i picked one of there baby pattern as i became a great gran mother awhile back..so thank you dear gina this is great


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you. Nice site.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Very good free pattern site. I couldn't find any knitted toys - but the other patterns are very good


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice that someone/some people have to knit out of necessity...and they get to wear such beautiful items...


Kissnntell said:


> 1 of my fav sites. have made man's sweater from here. terrific instructions (were in english). very classy
> 
> also, the lady that turned me on to DROPS lives in Finland where they knit almost everything (as she says, not 2 show off but 2 keep WARM)
> 
> ...


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Great website. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

I tried the word "jumpers" in the search box and it brought up lots of what we call pullovers in the US. Hope this helps.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

easyonly said:


> I tried the word "jumpers" in the search box and it brought up lots of what we call pullovers in the US. Hope this helps.


I had tried "jumpers" as well, twice. Nothing came up. What was your secret?


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

I scrolled down to "Search word" and put in "jumper". When the page pops up you have to scroll down to start seeing the pictures. Hope this is what you want.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I'm headed there now. Need a pattern for a baby blanket for a little girl.


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

Have you tried the term "Vests" as I think that is a word that refers to pullovers. Hope this helps


----------



## arlinelit (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you for posting this wonderful site. Love many of the patterns and can't wait to finish what I am doing so that I can select one of these designs ro get started on.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

So true...me too... I am knitting away...and can't wait... 


arlinelit said:


> Thank you for posting this wonderful site. Love many of the patterns and can't wait to finish what I am doing so that I can select one of these designs ro get started on.


----------



## arlinelit (Jul 22, 2011)

I am currently making a crocheted baby afghan. My own design combining Tunisian Crochet and panels of regular crochet interpersed. Many colors and very nice feel to the fabric when it is completed. Will get back to knitting when I complete this blanket.
I look forward to seeing what you do from the lovely patterns at the site you posted.


----------



## Janma (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi,
I've just been into the site and I looked them up by clicking on patterns, then on categories, ie ladies or mens, and then entered the word "sweaters" into the search field and quite a range of sweaters, jerseys, pullover, jumpers what ever we like to call them (depending on the country that you are from) came up.
I used the website that the other lady listed.

Jan


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

I am currently working on a train sweater that has an engine and a boxcar on the front, a box car on each sleeve and 2 on the back. These are for my 2 grandsons' for Christmas... I have another top to make for my 2 Granddaughters' as well.


arlinelit said:


> I am currently making a crocheted baby afghan. My own design combining Tunisian Crochet and panels of regular crochet interpersed. Many colors and very nice feel to the fabric when it is completed. Will get back to knitting when I complete this blanket.
> I look forward to seeing what you do from the lovely patterns at the site you posted.


----------

